# Cant identify this United Electronics pressure switch any help appreciated



## khthree (Feb 8, 2018)

Ill attach some pics it needs to be replaced but i cant see any of the numbers and having trouble finding any similar, grant it it was made in 1978. Any help would be great thanks i know a few things but not much the electric motor that drives the rotary screws westinghouse 20 hp engine 460 volts. Ill just post some of the pictures i have and if need to see more than i can easily do that


























last pic is of most of the compressor with the pressure switch left about 1/3 down from top the rectangle brown with steel plate in the middle.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

No Picture


----------

